# عشان السنارة تغمز ( ممنوع دخول الشباب )



## sha2awet 2alam (3 مارس 2013)

*عشان السنارة تغمز دة عنوان كتاب للكاتبة امل محمود .. و باين من عنوانه طبعًا انه عن الصيد :t23: .. و عشان اكون دقيقة مش أى صيد من الاخر صيد العرسان :smile02 .. 

هقدملكم فى كل حلقة 10 نصايح من نصايح الكاتبة و باسلوبها :smile01 يعنى من الاول انا بخلى مسئوليتى عن اى حاجة مكتوبة .. انا ماليش دعوة انا يادوب هنقل بس :vava: .. 

هنبدأ بعون الله .. يلا ادينى بعمل فيكم خير بس ربنا يستر و فى الاخر مش انا اللى اترمى فى البحر :94:

1- اول و اهم نقطة انك لازم تعرفى انك كائن فريد من نوعه .. ملكة متوّجة .. نجمة فى السما .. عشان يوصلك لازم يتعب اوى اوى اوى .. و إلا يروّح بيتهم .. آة انتى اللى بترمى السنارة و تصطادى لكن هو لازم يقطع نفسه علشان يلقط الطُعم :spor24:.

2- " حبى نفسك " لانك لو حبيتيها هتخليها الاحسن و الاصلح و الاجمل و الاشطر و الاذكى و الاجدع .. و بالتالى الناس هتحبها .. و السمك حيكتر .

3- بصى فى المراية .. قومى بصى فى المراية .. لو اللى انتى شايفاه عاجبك يبقى هيعجب الناس .. خلى بالك الناس بتشوفك بعيونك انتى .:t25:

4- لو اللى انتى شايفاه مش عاجبك .. يبقى لازم تغيريه .. تخسى تتخنى تغيرى قصة شعرك تغيرى ستايل لبسك .. و الهدف هنا مش التغيير فى حد ذاته لكن التغيير عشان انتى تعجبى نفسك و بالتالى ثقتك فى نفسك تزيد :giveup:.

5- لو بتقعدى مع الناس مكسوفة و مش بتلاقى حاجة تقوليها يبقى دة معناه انك لازم تقرى اكتر .. تتفرجى على برامج مفيدة فى التلفزيون .. تتابعى الاحداث المهمة .. عصر الست امينة راح بلا رجعة دلوقتى عصر المعلومات و الفضاء .. ابوس ايدك سايرى العصر .

6- الانسان بيتعود على الشكل بسرعة .. يعنى لو انتى هيفاء وهبى لكن بتقعدى قدامه تتقلبى ابو الهول و بتبقى باردة يبقى كام خروجة و ابقا سلملى على جوزك يا اسماعيل بيه :smil16:..
هو مش محتاج انتيكة .. محتاح انسانة .. يعنى لو شكلك عادى جدًا لكن شخصيتك دافية و جذابة هيشوفك مارلين مونرو .

7- أنوثتك مش نابعة من تضاريس جسمك .. انوثتك نابعة من ذكائك العاطفى و رقتك فى الرد و حنيتك فى التعامل و تعاطفك الحقيقى فى وقت اللزوم و كلامك الحلو اللى يلمس القلب كل دا بيكون سحرك الخاص و انوثتك الطاغية .. يعنى الانوثة شخصية مش هزل كتاف :t23:.

8- لو فيه أى عيب انتى شيفاه فى وشك و مخليكى مش بتعرفى تبصى فى عينيه .. يبقى يا تعملى عملية تجميل يا تتعلمى ازاى تخبى العيب دة بالمكياج يا تتصالحى مع نفسك و تعرفى ان وشوش الناس كلها عيوب بما فيهم وشه .. فلا تعايرنى ولا اعايرك الهم طايلنى و طايلك :nunu0000:.

9- لازم تهتمى جدًا بريحتك .. دايما تاخدى دش و تحطى مزيل عرق أو شبه قبل ما تفكرى تقابلى حد عشان ميطلعش يجرى منك او ترتبطى فى ذهنه بريحة وحشة و دة مش فى مصلحتك تماما .. مفيش داعى لو جه المرة اللى بعدها تلاقيه حاطط مشبك فى مناخيره :11azy:.

10- لازم تهتمى بنضافتك عموما .. مفيش داعى لحواجب الخط خليل الخط .. و شنب مستر اكس ..  و دقن الجدى .. فاهمانى طبعًا و متعمليش عم العبيط :smile02.


دول كانو اول 10 نصايح ليكم يا بنات .. 

انتظرونى مع 10 نصايح جديدة قريبًا:ura1: :smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 مارس 2013)

انا كنت فاكراكى هتقولى كيف تصطادين سمكة , قرش اى حاجة تنفع مش عريس :t33::t33:
بس انتى فضحتينا ياشقاوة , كده قولتلهم على اسرارنا وسر الخلطة ؟
طيب هما كده عرفوا احنا بنصطادهم ازاى , والاهم من ده انهم عرفوا انهم بيتصادوا , يعنى انتى كده فتحتى عنيهم , هنصطاد ازاى احنا دلوقتى ؟ 
كلنا هنبور بسببك يافوزية ههههه :smile02:smile02
موضوع لذيذ ياشقاوة :flowers::flowers:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2013)

*فكرتينى بكتاب النصائح الزوجية *
*لكاتبة سعودية*
*بس علشان أنزله بقى أفتحوا لنا قسم ( للمرارة )*
*فى المنتدى وشوفوا لكم جراح يسترزق منه *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2013)

كنتى فييين يا شقاااوه من زماااان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 يبقى الواحد لما يحب يطفش  السمك يبقى يعمل عكس ال10 نصايح الى مكتوبييين بالظبت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

 موضوع لزيييز لززيييز-- و الحرفنه فى الصيد انك  تصطادى و بعد ما السناره تشبك تقومى  راميه الصناره عليه و تقنعيه إنه هو الى فتك و عرف يسطادك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعد كداهووون تتقلوا يا بنااات-
 التقل صنعهه-- بس مش تقل فى الوزن هااا هههههههههههههههههههه
 و مش تقل لحد ما يتفش--   لا لا
 التقل الى هو بحرفنه  ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## V mary (4 مارس 2013)

*فكرتيني بمسلسل عايزة اتجوز حلقة  
كيف تصطاد ين  عريسا 
منك لله يا شقاوة 
بتفتحي عين القطط المغمضة لية 
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2013)

*ابقى تعالى العبى على قبرى play station 3   لو واحدة من اللى شافوا الموضوع ده هيفكروا انهم ينفذوا اللى فيه *
*احنا فى مصر االنظام عندنا *
*هو كدة عاجبك يابرنس ولا تتكل على الله *
*على اساس ان العرسان واقفين طوابير *
*او نظام تحليه بضاعه *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا كنت فاكراكى هتقولى كيف تصطادين سمكة , قرش اى حاجة تنفع مش عريس :t33::t33:
> بس انتى فضحتينا ياشقاوة , كده قولتلهم على اسرارنا وسر الخلطة ؟
> طيب هما كده عرفوا احنا بنصطادهم ازاى , والاهم من ده انهم عرفوا انهم بيتصادوا , يعنى انتى كده فتحتى عنيهم , هنصطاد ازاى احنا دلوقتى ؟
> كلنا هنبور بسببك يافوزية ههههه :smile02:smile02
> موضوع لذيذ ياشقاوة :flowers::flowers:



*ههههههههه ايوة ايوة .. هتبورو بسببى .. ما انا الشماعة اللى خلق الله كلها بتعلق عليها مصايبها .. جت على العنوسة :shutup22: فوضت امرى فيكو لربنا ..صحيح اخرة المعروف ضرب الكفوف :smil13: 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمراية .. يشرفنى متابعتك  لسة التقيل جاى ورا :flowers:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فكرتينى بكتاب النصائح الزوجية *
> *لكاتبة سعودية*
> *بس علشان أنزله بقى أفتحوا لنا قسم ( للمرارة )*
> *فى المنتدى وشوفوا لكم جراح يسترزق منه *​



*نصائح زوجية ؟؟ لا ممكن تعمل موضوع فى قسم المحذوفات لوحدك و توفر على المشرفين وجع القلب :new6:

و بعدين ليه ندور على جراح و انا موجودة ؟؟ اصبر سنة وانا اتعلم فيكم و يبقى زيتنا فى دقيقنا :fun_lol:*

*منورنى كالعادة يا عوبد .. و تابع معانا و ياريت لو تقولنا اى نصيحة تفيدنا و احنا هندعيلك بعون الله :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كنتى فييين يا شقاااوه من زماااان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يبقى الواحد لما يحب يطفش  السمك يبقى يعمل عكس ال10 نصايح الى مكتوبييين بالظبت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع لزيييز لززيييز-- و الحرفنه فى الصيد انك  تصطادى و بعد ما السناره تشبك تقومى  راميه الصناره عليه و تقنعيه إنه هو الى فتك و عرف يسطادك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*الله عليكى يا حبو اما تبدعى و تفوقى و ترجعيلنا منورة كدة .. ايوة علميهم ياستى .. شايفيين يا بنات نصايح اهو و ببلاش و واضح انها عن تجربة :blush2: 

منورانى ياروح قلبى .. و تابعى لسة فيه مصايب جاية :t17:*



V mary قال:


> *فكرتيني بمسلسل عايزة اتجوز حلقة
> كيف تصطاد ين  عريسا
> منك لله يا شقاوة
> بتفتحي عين القطط المغمضة لية
> ههههههههههههههه​*



*هههههههههههههههههههه الكتاب اللى مكانتش لقياه انا قولت اعمل ثواب و انشره و بالخط العريض اهو عشان محدش يبقى عنده حجج .. بس قولى يارب حاجة تحوّء فيه

اخرة المعروف و الثواب يتدعى عليا لييييييه دة انا بريئة و نيتى خير :smil13:

منورة يا قمراية و تابعينا بقا انا لسة مقولتش حاجة اصلا كنت بسخن بس :flowers:*




oesi no قال:


> *ابقى تعالى العبى على قبرى play station 3   لو واحدة من اللى شافوا الموضوع ده هيفكروا انهم ينفذوا اللى فيه *
> *احنا فى مصر االنظام عندنا *
> *هو كدة عاجبك يابرنس ولا تتكل على الله *
> *على اساس ان العرسان واقفين طوابير *
> *او نظام تحليه بضاعه *​



*طب ماتعلمنى البلاى استاشن اصلا و يبقى عملت صدقة جارية تدوملك بعد موتك :t33: .. و بعدين يا جوجو البنات فى مصر مش محتاجين اصلا هما زى القمر من غير اى حاجة ... دول العرسان عليهم كدة اهو :hlp: 

منورنى يا جوجو .. لو هتعلمنى بلاى استاشن تابع لو مش هتعلمنى يبقى مفيش متابعة :smil15:*


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

ماعتقدش بصراحة هتفيد اوي النصايح دي 

وف الاخر....حتى الآن مفيش ولا واحدة عرفت توقعني لسه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> 9- لازم تهتمى جدًا بريحتك .. دايما تاخدى دش و تحطى مزيل عرق أو شبه قبل ما تفكرى تقابلى حد عشان ميطلعش يجرى منك او ترتبطى فى ذهنه بريحة وحشة و دة مش فى مصلحتك تماما .. مفيش داعى لو جه المرة اللى بعدها تلاقيه حاطط مشبك فى مناخيره :11azy:.



*يعنى إيه الكلام دا

و أودى المُنَفِر فين دلوقتى يعنى ؟*:scenic:



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> 10- لازم تهتمى بنضافتك عموما .. مفيش داعى لحواجب الخط خليل الخط .. و شنب مستر اكس ..  و دقن الجدى .. فاهمانى طبعًا و متعمليش عم العبيط :smile02.



*لعن الله النامص و المتنمصة
فكرتينى بموقف يضحك

كنت فى الكوافير من يومين كدة

هُب دخلت واحدة منقبة 

وطلبت إنها تعمل وشهها

الصنايعية قالتلها : و حواجبك ؟

قالت لها : أنا جوزى سلفى ما أعملش حواجبى

فالصنايعية قالت لها : ما تاخدى شنبك كفاية

:w00t::w00t::w00t:

 :fun_oops:
*


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا كنت فاكراكى هتقولى كيف تصطادين سمكة , قرش اى حاجة تنفع مش عريس :t33::t33:
> بس انتى فضحتينا ياشقاوة , كده قولتلهم على اسرارنا وسر الخلطة ؟
> طيب هما كده عرفوا احنا بنصطادهم ازاى , والاهم من ده انهم عرفوا انهم بيتصادوا , يعنى انتى كده فتحتى عنيهم , هنصطاد ازاى احنا دلوقتى ؟
> كلنا هنبور بسببك يافوزية ههههه :smile02:smile02
> موضوع لذيذ ياشقاوة :flowers::flowers:



على فكرة انا لازلت مش مقتنع ان البنت هي اللي بتصطاد 
ع الاقل مش ف مصر...

لازم للاسف احنا اللي نقعد نحفر في الصخر عشان نعرف نوصل لها...

للاسف البنت في مصر اخرها تعمل شكلها وكده....وتستنى حد ييجي بقى....ف في الاخر هي شدته بس هو اللي خد الaction...

وطبيعي ان كل بنت بتحاول تتزوق وتبقى ف اجمل صورة يعني...دي انا مش باعتبرها صيد  ده الطبيعي 

لو البنات بتصطاد كانت حياتنا بقت اسهل كتير!


----------



## +sano+ (4 مارس 2013)

> لازم تهتمى جدًا بريحتك .. دايما تاخدى دش و تحطى مزيل عرق أو شبه قبل ما تفكرى تقابلى حد عشان ميطلعش يجرى منك او ترتبطى فى ذهنه بريحة وحشة و دة مش فى مصلحتك تماما .. مفيش داعى لو جه المرة اللى بعدها تلاقيه حاطط مشبك فى مناخيره .
> 
> 10- لازم تهتمى بنضافتك عموما .. مفيش داعى لحواجب الخط خليل الخط .. و شنب مستر اكس .. و دقن الجدى .. فاهمانى طبعًا و متعمليش عم العبيط



*كده انت جيتى على الجرح  يا شقاوه ههههههههههههههه فى انتظار بقيه النصايح على الله يجى بفايده ​*


----------



## bob (4 مارس 2013)

*عادي ولا كأنك بتدني في ملطة
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 مارس 2013)

*..*

ههههـ *كتآب جميل* قريته من فترة :t17:
أحلى مآ فيه أسلوبهآ دمهآ عثل بنت آلإيه 
بس آلنصآيح كلهآ مهمة للبنت علشآن تنمية نفسهآ ونجآح حيآتهآ مش للجوآز وبس
وبصرآحة معظمهآ طبع (* أنوثة ولبآقة وثقة* ) لو مش فيهآ هيفضل آلموضوع بطآطس :bomb:

 


*.**.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تقومى راميه *الصناره* عليه و تقنعيه إنه هو الى فتك و عرف *يسطادك* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*يابركة صلواتكوا *
*دة انتوا عيال مسموعين بقى *
*أهى رجعت لنا حوبوا بالسين والصاد بتاعتها *
:flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *منورنى كالعادة يا عوبد .. و تابع معانا و ياريت لو تقولنا اى نصيحة تفيدنا و احنا هندعيلك بعون الله :smile01*


*عيونى يا دوك*
*قريب هنزل كتاب رداً على بنت محمود بعنوان*
*( إعمل عَبْىْ )*
*عبيييييط يعنى *
:t11:​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> على فكرة انا لازلت مش مقتنع ان البنت هي اللي بتصطاد
> ع الاقل مش ف مصر...



مش مهم تقتنع ياجونى :t33::t33: المهم ان ده اللى بيحصل فيكو 
وبعدين فكرة الصيد انك متبقاش عارف اصلا انك بتتصاد 
يبقا ازاى عايز تقتنع ؟ امال هيصطادوك ازاى ؟
رجالة غريبة بجد :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

ههههههه ماهو محدش اصطادني او حتى حاول 

وانا اعتقد مش وحش اوي كده  (تحسباً للرد القادم)

وحتى اصحابي كان عادة هم اللي بيسعوا وكده...


----------



## Anas2 (4 مارس 2013)

ههههه
اهم شي تكون البنت على طبيعتها 

اكثر ما يرفع ضغطي اني اقابل بنت بتتكلف:shutup22: بكون عاوز افجرها:bomb:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ماعتقدش بصراحة هتفيد اوي النصايح دي
> 
> وف الاخر....حتى الآن مفيش ولا واحدة عرفت توقعني لسه



*مش عارفة ليه مش حاسة العيب فيهم اصلا :smil12: .. ربنا يبعتلك اللى توقعك ولا توقعها ولا اى حاجة المهم نخلص منك قول آمين 

منورنى يا جونى .. تابع الباقى يمكن حاجة تنفعك :2:
*


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى إيه الكلام دا
> 
> و أودى المُنَفِر فين دلوقتى يعنى ؟*:scenic:
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه اموت انا فى صراحتك او هموت بسببها ايهما اقرب يعنى :t33:.. يا بنتى ابوس ايدك شعر و دقن بلاش الصراحة اللى تودى فى داهية دى 

المهم بالتحايل على القانون و كله بما يرضى الله و فى الاخر بيتجوز عليها و خلاص :fun_oops: 

منورانى يا ايرينى و امانة عليكى كام نصيحة لو فيه اهو نستفيد منك شوية :flowers:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مارس 2013)

+sano+ قال:


> *كده انت جيتى على الجرح  يا شقاوه ههههههههههههههه فى انتظار بقيه النصايح على الله يجى بفايده ​*



*ههههههههه اغلب التقييمات على نفس النقطتين ياعينى اتارى الشباب بيعانو و البنات مش هنا خالص :t17: 

منور يا سانو .. انا هعمل اللى عليا و اكمل و انت اعمل اللى عليك و تابع :flowers:*



!! Why !! قال:


> *عادي ولا كأنك بتدني في ملطة
> *



*حتى انت يا هوووووواى .. هووووووواى يو دو زات .. هنعمل ايه يا بوب بس ادينا بنحاول محاولات مستميتة .. و اياك تنكر ان فيه لحظات عابرة الكلام بيأثر فيهم و انت زين العارفين و خلينى ساكتة :shutup22:

منور المنتدى كله يا بوب .. اخيرًا شوفناك على الساحة .. مش تغيب عننا تانى كدة  :flowers:*



إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> ههههـ *كتآب جميل* قريته من فترة :t17:
> أحلى مآ فيه أسلوبهآ دمهآ عثل بنت آلإيه
> ...



*هى اسلوبها مسخرة و انا وضحت انى بخلى مسئوليتى مش عايزة على اخر الزمن اتفصل على مصيبة مش انا اللى عملاها حتى :fun_oops: 

هو فعلا الحاجات دى مش المفروض تتعمل عشان خاطر تجيب عريس .. لانها لو مش نابعة من شخصيتها فعلا يبقى شوية لحد ماتجيب العريس و هتبطل كل حاجة و ترجع للتراوة الفكرية تانى و لقلة النضافة و كل حاجة ماهى ضمنته خلاص .. و البنت اللى بتعمل كدة من غير انتظار لعريس او غيره بينفعها لشخصيتها قبل اى حاجة :love34:

بلا خيبة كنا خدنا ايه من الرجالة يعنى :new6:

منورانى يا سيكرت و بما انك قريتيه قبل كدة يبقى ممكن ادبسك قدام شوية تكتبى بدالى عشان اختك مسنوووووقة :smil13:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عيونى يا دوك*
> *قريب هنزل كتاب رداً على بنت محمود بعنوان*
> *( إعمل عَبْىْ )*
> *عبيييييط يعنى *
> :t11:​



*و نعم النصايح .. لا انا بقول بلاها نصايح اصلا .. هما ناقصين ماهو سايقين الهبل على الشيطنة .. هى نسبة العنوسة زادت فى مصر من شوية يا راجل :t32:
*


Anas2 قال:


> ههههه
> اهم شي تكون البنت على طبيعتها
> 
> اكثر ما يرفع ضغطي اني اقابل بنت بتتكلف:shutup22: بكون عاوز افجرها:bomb:



*هههههههههه نازلة دى فى النصايح الجاية اصبر على رزقك :blush2::blush2: 

منور يا انس و تابعنا هتلاقى كل اللى فى بالك و فى خيالك و لو عايز تزود قول و انا ازودلك نصايح اسبشيال يهمنا راحة الزبون leasantr*


----------



## girgis2 (5 مارس 2013)

> *
> 1- اول و اهم نقطة انك لازم تعرفى انك كائن فريد من نوعه .. ملكة متوّجة .. نجمة فى السما .. عشان يوصلك لازم يتعب اوى اوى اوى .. و إلا يروّح بيتهم .. آة انتى اللى بترمى السنارة و تصطادى لكن هو لازم يقطع نفسه علشان يلقط الطُعم :spor24:.
> *





> *بلا خيبة كنا خدنا ايه من الرجالة يعنى :new6:
> *


*طيب وإحنا كنا خدنا آيه منكم يعني عشان نتعب أوي أوي أوي
ويتقطع نفسنا كمان عشان نلقط الطعم بتاعكم ؟؟

مش عارف ليه الكلام على أساس أنكوا في مرتبة أعلى مننا مثلاً **وإحنا في مرتبة أقل 
براحة على نفسكوا شوية*

*أينعم في زوجات بيكونوا سبب في نجاح وسعادة أزواجهم وأبنائهم بس برضة فيه العكس أو النقيض تمامـــاً

وبرضة أنتوا بشر محدوديـــن زينا كدة
*​


----------



## girgis2 (5 مارس 2013)

> على فكرة انا لازلت *مش مقتنع ان البنت هي اللي بتصطاد*
> ع الاقل مش ف مصر...
> 
> لازم للاسف احنا اللي نقعد *نحفر في الصخر عشان نعرف نوصل لها*...
> ...


*

بصرف النظر عن في مصر أو غير مصر
البنت لما بتصطاد شاب بتصطاده هو بالتحديد عشان هي عاجبها الشاب ده** وعايزاه
*



> *في الاخر هي شدته بس هو اللي خد الaction...
> *


*

طيب مادام هي قدرت تشده وتجيبه لحد عندها وبتعرف كمان توهمه إنه هو - الصياد - ولكن في حقيقة الأمر هو اللي بيكون فريسة

إذن الأكشن ده مش action زي ما بتقول ولكنه Reaction

يعني - رد فعل - مش الفعل (للناس اللي بتحب العربي)

*


> *نحفر في الصخر عشان نعرف نوصل لها*...


*لو هو اللي بدأ وأعجب بواحدة وعايز يتقرب لها ويعمل الـ action فعلى حسب مزاج جنابها برضة هيكون الـ Reaction يعني هو ممكن ينحت في الصخر - زي ما بتقول - وهي ولا تعبره برضة

إذن النتيجة النهائية - ومن خلال كلامك - نستنتج أن:

هما الصيادين - أو الأكثر مهارة في الصيد عننا - وإحنا لينا رب إسمه الكريم
*


> ههههههه ماهو محدش اصطادني او حتى حاول
> 
> وانا اعتقد مش وحش اوي كده  (تحسباً للرد القادم)
> 
> وحتى اصحابي كان عادة هم اللي بيسعوا وكده...


*

في الوقت اللي البنات والستات فيه بيعملوا empower (أو تقوية) لنفسهم بنلاقي شباب بيقول على نفسه إنه مش وحش أوي

يالهوييييييي :heat:

وبعد كدة تقول إن حياتنا هتبقى أسهل ؟! جايز برضة
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 مارس 2013)

هلا شقاوه.. وحشتني سوالفك

بقولكم شيئ يا بنات الى متى وذي الكاتبات يتفنون في النصائح وطرق اصطياد كائن عايش ويانا في نفس البسيطه؟ المفروض ان كرامتنا ما تسمح نخطط لو ماجابو القمر والشمس في كفوفهم لو ماجابو حليب العصافير والنوق الحمر لو مابنو تيجان محل ما نقبلهم فيهم... لازم نمحي من ذاكرتهم ان البنات يخططن ونعلمهم انهن ملكات .. الكاتبه  نصايحها معروفه ..  عافها الزمن وقدمت .. انا اعلمكم طريق مختصر

اللي تبغي تصطاد هامور مو اي سمك..( تروح من وراه تظبط امه وهو يجيك بلا تعب وتخطيط وسهر ليالي ) ذي طريقه آمنه ولا يعلى عليها لان امه هي اللي تجيبه لك وتبينين في الصوره انك ماكنتش عارفه اي حاجه

بعلق على حجي الكاتبه 




> اول و اهم نقطة انك لازم تعرفى انك كائن فريد من نوعه .. ملكة متوّجة .. نجمة فى السما .. عشان يوصلك لازم يتعب اوى اوى اوى .. و إلا يروّح بيتهم .. آة انتى اللى بترمى السنارة و تصطادى لكن هو لازم يقطع نفسه علشان يلقط الطُعم


وين حبيبتي ذا الكلام خيالي المراه تشوف نفسها كثير لما تكون في مرحله عمريه وفي ظروف معينه لكن الواقع يقول ان هم النجوم والملوك اللي بيقطعو البنات نفسهم عشانهم تلاقي الوحده لسه ما طلعت من البيض وتبغي تتزوج وفي حالات اخرى هن اللي يدفعون عشان يتزوجن وهن اللي يخططن وهن اللي يتخلن عن عالمهن عشان زوج.. ازاي مطلوب اخطط عشان اصطاد عريس وبعد كذا اقنع نفسي اني ملكه وهو جا لحد عندي؟ شايفه ان هو الملك في ذي الحاله



> حبى نفسك " لانك لو حبيتيها هتخليها الاحسن و الاصلح و الاجمل و الاشطر و الاذكى و الاجدع .. و بالتالى الناس هتحبها .. و السمك حيكتر .


 بلا خيبه مافيش وحده ماتحب نفسها هو في حد يكره نفسه؟


> بصى فى المراية .. قومى بصى فى المراية .. لو اللى انتى شايفاه عاجبك يبقى هيعجب الناس .. خلى بالك الناس بتشوفك بعيونك انتى


 المثل يقول  القرد في عين نفسه غزال 


> لو بتقعدى مع الناس مكسوفة و مش بتلاقى حاجة تقوليها يبقى دة معناه انك لازم تقرى اكتر .. تتفرجى على برامج مفيدة فى التلفزيون .. تتابعى الاحداث المهمة



اللي تسمع ذي النصيحه مثل اللي تسعى قطع رزقها اقولج اشلون اذا تكلمت في كل شئ يقال عنها ثرثاره والثرثره تقطع الا رزاق
هي ممكن تتكلم في كل شئ بعدما يدخل الشبك مدري الصناره






> أنوثتك مش نابعة من تضاريس جسمك .. انوثتك نابعة من ذكائك العاطفى و رقتك فى الرد و حنيتك فى التعامل و تعاطفك الحقيقى فى وقت اللزوم و كلامك الحلو اللى يلمس القلب كل دا بيكون سحرك الخاص و انوثتك الطاغية .. يعنى الانوثة شخصية مش هزل كتاف



التضاريس اهم والشكل  في الاول اهم امال ازاي بينجذب؟ عشان تعلميه ان عندك ذكاء عاطفي وتدركين البواطن وابعاد الامور وان مافيش حد زيك وانك ماشاء الله نابغه ..


باقي النصايح من مكياج ونظافه وعمليات وتخببئة عيوب معروفه لكل بنت مافيش حد ما يتمكيج ومايتنظف لنفسها مو لعريس اصل الحاجات دي فطريه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اللي تبغي تصطاد هامور مو اي سمك..( تروح من وراه تظبط امه وهو يجيك بلا تعب وتخطيط وسهر ليالي ) ذي طريقه آمنه ولا يعلى عليها لان امه هي اللي تجيبه لك وتبينين في الصوره انك ماكنتش عارفه اي حاجه
> 
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



*بلاش النصيحة ديه يا هيفاء

بلاش حكاية أمه ديه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 مارس 2013)

ليه يا اختي؟ دي مصلحه مؤقته.. بعد كده تتوكل على الرحمن


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليه يا اختي؟ دي مصلحه مؤقته.. بعد كده تتوكل على الرحمن



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إنتى مخدوعة يا حبيبتى


هى طول عمرها هتحس إن من غيرها ما كونتيش هتنولى بركة زواجك من إبنها

و هتحس إنها زى ما جوزتكم ممكن تطلقكم ................الشر برة و بعيد

فلازم تبقى ماشية معاها بنظام السمع و الطاعة*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 مارس 2013)

بسم الله من مكر العواجيز.. واللي ماتقدرش تسيطر على حماتها حتسيطر على ابنها ازاي؟
هي ح تحس وسيبي احساسها ينفعها لو تكتكتي لها شوي مش حتقدر تعمل شي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 مارس 2013)

رد اتفهم غلط ومسحته وبعتذر من جرجس كثير


----------



## Desert Rose (5 مارس 2013)

عايزة تروحى لوالدته ياهيفاء ؟ عايزة تروحى عند الاسد بنفسك ؟ :fun_lol:
هو انا عايزة اسأل سؤال , ايه لازمة الجواز اساسا ؟ :new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مارس 2013)

*ياهيفاااااااااااااااء*
*أسمعى كلام إيرينى *
*الحماة دى سلاح ذو حدين *
*عندنا فى مصر مثل بيقول ( على لسان الحماة طبعا )*
*تيجى لى بوشها أقول دى بنتى*
*تدينى ضهرها أقول دى مرات أبنى *

:new6::new6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مارس 2013)

بسسس هايفا خبيثه بردوا--
 ده اسمه شغل عااالى-- شغل على كبيير --- هههههههههههههههه
 داخله على الحمه الاول وش كدا-- تصطادها و بكدا تبقى صادتها بئبنها هههههههههههههههه
اعتقد ده ينفع فى البلاد الى الزوج مبيشوفش مراته غير بعد الجواز--
 ساعتها مامته  هى الى تقوم بالواجب--
 عمتا احلى حاجه لما الموضوع يجى طبيعى يبقى *اورجانيك* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بدون حقن او إضافات او صنارات.
 سيبو كيوبيد يدبر الامور


----------



## Michael. (5 مارس 2013)

طيب وبالنسبه للشباب الى عاوز يصطاد  , 
مافيش نسخه رجالى ؟؟


----------



## Strident (5 مارس 2013)

ده احنا اللي تعبنا بصراحة!

ﻻ سنارة نافعة وﻻ شبكة وﻻ ديناميت حتى!

المشكلة اصلاً لما يبقى مفيش سمك في البحر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *طيب وإحنا كنا خدنا آيه منكم يعني عشان نتعب أوي أوي أوي
> ويتقطع نفسنا كمان عشان نلقط الطعم بتاعكم ؟؟
> 
> مش عارف ليه الكلام على أساس أنكوا في مرتبة أعلى مننا مثلاً **وإحنا في مرتبة أقل
> ...



*تعرف اللى بيقولو شكل للبيع ؟؟ اهو انت يا جرجس بس وقعت مع حد غلط عشان انا سيد من يشترى :fun_lol:

اخدتو ايه ؟؟ حمل 9 شهور و رضاعة سنة ونص و مرمطة و فى الاخر لو جابت بنت ولا ولد غير اللى فى دماغك تقول اخدنا ايه !!
تنظيف و مسح و كنس و شغل فى البيت و برا البيت و تستحمل والدته و تدخلاتها و تأمير حضرته و اخواته و تقول اخدنا ايه ؟؟

مادام مبتاخدوش حاجة بتتجوزو ليه ؟؟ حد ضربكم على ايدكم ؟؟ ولا اشباع لرغبة و نزوة و خلاص ؟؟ 

لا احنا ملايكة ولا انتو انبياء الله الصالحين .. و احنا محدودين و فى رجالة اقل من المحدودين بمراحل .. 

الموضوع كان للهزار و الترفيه .. هتعرف تهزر تنور مش هتعرف يبقى توفر الخناقة لاى موضوع جد عشان معنديش دماغ للخناق اليومين دول .. نورتنا يا جرجس *


----------



## bob (5 مارس 2013)

> *حتى انت يا هوووووواى .. هووووووواى يو دو زات .. هنعمل ايه يا بوب بس ادينا بنحاول محاولات مستميتة .. و اياك تنكر ان فيه لحظات عابرة الكلام بيأثر فيهم و انت زين العارفين و خلينى ساكتة *


*من غير كل الكلام ده يا شقاوة للاسف الشباب بيقع علي رقبته من غير اي حاجه :t17:*
*و انت زين العارفين !! لقد وقعنا في الفخ يا باشا :new6:*


> *منور المنتدى كله يا بوب .. اخيرًا شوفناك على الساحة .. مش تغيب عننا تانى كدة  :flowers:*


*ميرسي يا شقاوة 
صليلي *


----------



## Strident (5 مارس 2013)

^^

ﻻ مش كله...فيه واحد مستني يقع ومش باين له  


انما كل واحد بيقول لشقاوة "انتي زين العارفين"
وهي تقول "مش عايزة اتكلم"

هو ايه السر ده اللي كلكو عارفينه وانا ﻷ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 مارس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هلا شقاوه.. وحشتني سوالفك
> 
> بقولكم شيئ يا بنات الى متى وذي الكاتبات يتفنون في النصائح وطرق اصطياد كائن عايش ويانا في نفس البسيطه؟ المفروض ان كرامتنا ما تسمح نخطط لو ماجابو القمر والشمس في كفوفهم لو ماجابو حليب العصافير والنوق الحمر لو مابنو تيجان محل ما نقبلهم فيهم... لازم نمحي من ذاكرتهم ان البنات يخططن ونعلمهم انهن ملكات .. الكاتبه  نصايحها معروفه ..  عافها الزمن وقدمت .. انا اعلمكم طريق مختصر
> 
> ...



*هيوووووووف ليكى وحشة كبيرة يا قمر :love45:

بغض النظر عن ان قراية ردك كان بمثابة معاناة ابوس رجلك ركزى اننا مصريين دة انا بفهم المصرى بالعافية :fun_lol: 

بالنسبة للنصيحة الغالية بتاعت الحماة .. احب اهديلك اغنية " يا ابو فكرة جنان " :new6: .. دى لو عملتها يبقى خلاص كدة هى اتربطت بحماتها و تحكماتها عمر بحاله مهما كانت الحماة هادية و كيوت .. من الاخر " ابعدى عن الشر و غنيله "

اما عن تعلقيك عليها احب اقولك ان فيه بنات فعلا مش بيحبو نفسهم .. و مهملين فى شكلهم و نضافتهم جدًا بسبب حجج كتير فارغة كلها طبعا .. فالكاتبة كان عندها حق حقيقى فى الكلام دة مع الاسف :fun_oops:

نورتينى يا هيوف .. و تابعى باقى الموضوع هتلاقى نصايح افضل و ارحم من موضوع الحماة دى :fun_lol: 

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)

*ايه الموضوع الجامد ده طب انا خلاص اتجوزت وهو ادبس 
واللى كان كان تكسبيش فينا ثواب وتنزللنا نصائح للمتزوجين هههههههه
موضوع جميل مهم يا شقاوتى 
واجمل حاجة عجبتنى ان لازم البنت تثق فى نفسها مفيش حد وحش 
لازم تشوفى نفسك حلوة علشان الناس تشوفك حلوة *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو انا عايزة اسأل سؤال , ايه لازمة الجواز اساسا ؟ :new6::new6:



*سلو بلدنا كدة :fun_lol: و فى اقوال أخرى سُنة الحياة :fun_lol: 

اظن الاستقرار و الحب هما الهدف الاعظم للحياة كلها .. انك اما تكبرى تلاقى حد بيبص فى وشك و شايفك بنفس جمالك فى شبابك و بيحب تجاعيدك و قسمات وشك و عايز يكمل معاكى بحب مش لانك مفروضة عليه ... اظن لو دة متحققش فى الجواز يبقى قلته احسن فعلا .. الحياة مش ناقصة مسؤليات على الفاضى *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بسسس هايفا خبيثه بردوا--
> ده اسمه شغل عااالى-- شغل على كبيير --- هههههههههههههههه
> داخله على الحمه الاول وش كدا-- تصطادها و بكدا تبقى صادتها بئبنها هههههههههههههههه
> اعتقد ده ينفع فى البلاد الى الزوج مبيشوفش مراته غير بعد الجواز--
> ...



*ياحلو انت يا بتاع الاورجانيك :new6: 
صدقينى انا مقتنعة جدًا بالاورجانيك دة .. لان لو ببساطة البنت تصنعت حاجة عشان خاطر عريس بمجرد ماتحس انها ملكته هترجع ريمة لعادتها القديمة و الطبع يغلب التطبع .. 

بس مش عارفة كيوبيد كل ما ارن عليه يطلع خارج نطاق الخدمة ليه :new6: *



Michael. قال:


> طيب وبالنسبه للشباب الى عاوز يصطاد  ,
> مافيش نسخه رجالى ؟؟



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عنيا يا مايكل ادورلك على كتاب ياسيدى و لو مفيش اكتبهولك مخصوص انت تؤمر .. منورنا .. انا اول مرة اشوف ليك مشاركة مش عايزة تبقى اخر مرة   .. شارك معانا دايما و تابع عشان تعرف البنات بيضحكو على الشباب ازاى :new6:*


----------



## Strident (5 مارس 2013)

طب بيضحكوا ع الشباب ازاي صحيح؟ نفسي اشوف مثال واحد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ده احنا اللي تعبنا بصراحة!
> 
> ﻻ سنارة نافعة وﻻ شبكة وﻻ ديناميت حتى!
> 
> المشكلة اصلاً لما يبقى مفيش سمك في البحر



*دائما و ابدا اعرف ان الصيد فن .. و اللى يقولك مفيش سمك يبقى هو اللى غشييييييم :new6::new6:*



!! Why !! قال:


> *من غير كل الكلام ده يا شقاوة للاسف الشباب بيقع علي رقبته من غير اي حاجه :t17:*
> *و انت زين العارفين !! لقد وقعنا في الفخ يا باشا :new6:*
> *ميرسي يا شقاوة
> صليلي *



*هههههههههه عقبال ما اشوفك واقع فى الفخ يا كبير عشان اجيبلك اللى اتفقنا عليه :fun_lol: انا لسة عند وعدى بس شد حيلك انت :love34:*



Libertus قال:


> ^^
> 
> ﻻ مش كله...فيه واحد مستني يقع ومش باين له
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه بعينك ولا هقولك هسيبك الفضول يقتلك و اخلص منك كدة :smil15:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه الموضوع الجامد ده طب انا خلاص اتجوزت وهو ادبس
> واللى كان كان تكسبيش فينا ثواب وتنزللنا نصائح للمتزوجين هههههههه
> موضوع جميل مهم يا شقاوتى
> واجمل حاجة عجبتنى ان لازم البنت تثق فى نفسها مفيش حد وحش
> لازم تشوفى نفسك حلوة علشان الناس تشوفك حلوة *​


*
ههههههههههههه رورو القمر .. منورانا بامانة المنتدى من غيرك مالهوش طعم :love45: 

بصى يا ستى كتاب النصائح الزوجية كان عبود بيقول هو اللى هينزله بس انا نصحته ينزله فى قسم المحذوفات على اعتبار ما سيكون :new6: .. و بعدين يا قمر انتى مش محتاجة نصايح احنا اللى نيجى نتعلم منك :love34:

صدقينى كلام الثقة دة بجد ان اغلب جمال البنت ثقة مش اكتر  فعلا الناس بيشوفوكى بعنيكى فى اغلب الاوقات  

نورتينى يا رورو بجد .. و بما انك سبقتينا فلو فيه اى نصايح ياريت تضيفى و تنصحينا تكسبى فى اخواتك ثواب :flowers:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههه رورو القمر .. منورانا بامانة المنتدى من غيرك مالهوش طعم :love45:
> 
> بصى يا ستى كتاب النصائح الزوجية كان عبود بيقول هو اللى هينزله بس انا نصحته ينزله فى قسم المحذوفات على اعتبار ما سيكون :new6: .. و بعدين يا قمر انتى مش محتاجة نصايح احنا اللى نيجى نتعلم منك :love34:
> ...


*ميرسى يا روح قلبى اووووووووووى على كلامك الجميل 
انا النصايح بتاعتى كلها تودى فى داهية 
هتودى على القصر العينى ع طول ههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (5 مارس 2013)

يعني انا مستني المشاركة وماطلعتش بحاجة ف الاخر!


----------



## Michael. (5 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سلو بلدنا كدة :fun_lol: و فى اقوال أخرى سُنة الحياة :fun_lol:
> 
> اظن الاستقرار و الحب هما الهدف الاعظم للحياة كلها .. انك اما تكبرى تلاقى حد بيبص فى وشك و شايفك بنفس جمالك فى شبابك و بيحب تجاعيدك و قسمات وشك و عايز يكمل معاكى بحب مش لانك مفروضة عليه ... اظن لو دة متحققش فى الجواز يبقى قلته احسن فعلا .. الحياة مش ناقصة مسؤليات على الفاضى *
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه يدوم العز
ايووون انا لسه مشترك جديد بس بصراحه حبيت المنتدى والاعضاء جدا وحاسس انكوا اخواتى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 مارس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهووووتي علي الموضوع دا هههههههه
عجبني الاسم طبعاااااااا 
وعجبتني النصائح بس فيها فضايح يابت كتييير هههههه
بس اختيار مميز حببتي ومنتظره باقي النصائح
ياختي السناره دي حاجه بسيطه
هي نظره بس :smil12: وتلاقيه ركع :new6:
الرجاله نوع طيب وعبيط :smil15:
واقل كلمه ترضيه :new2:هههههههه


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هى اسلوبها مسخرة و انا وضحت انى بخلى مسئوليتى مش عايزة على اخر الزمن اتفصل على مصيبة مش انا اللى عملاها حتى :fun_oops:
> 
> هو فعلا الحاجات دى مش المفروض تتعمل عشان خاطر تجيب عريس .. لانها لو مش نابعة من شخصيتها فعلا يبقى شوية لحد ماتجيب العريس و هتبطل كل حاجة و ترجع للتراوة الفكرية تانى و لقلة النضافة و كل حاجة ماهى ضمنته خلاص .. و البنت اللى بتعمل كدة من غير انتظار لعريس او غيره بينفعها لشخصيتها قبل اى حاجة :love34:
> 
> ...



*على رأيكـ دول مجرد كمليآت *:new6:
حبيبى أنآ من عنيآ أرفعلكـ آلكتآب على بعضه pdf .. لكن أكتب دآ كله أبسلوتلى 
بس أنآ معآكى بقلبى :t17:



بآلنسبة لموضوع آلصيد فآلشبآب عآيشين آلدور على آلفآضى 

آلموضوع ومآ فيه إنهآ بتأهل نفسهآ للإرتبآط أو بتفهم إزآى تعآمل إللى معجبه بيه 
" *زى مآ بيعمل آلرجل بآلظبط *"

لكن مش معنى كدآ إنهآ هتسحرله ولآ هتقنعه بيهآ بآلعآفية
يعنى لو مآكنش عآجبه آلطُعم مش هيلف ورآهـ آلبحر كله علشآن يوصله
*إلآ لو **آلسمكة معترفة إنهآ سآذجة :fun_lol:*



*..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طب بيضحكوا ع الشباب ازاي صحيح؟ نفسي اشوف مثال واحد



*هههههههه مش هتشوف غير اما تكون رجلك جت فى الفخ :smil15:
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى يا روح قلبى اووووووووووى على كلامك الجميل
> انا النصايح بتاعتى كلها تودى فى داهية
> هتودى على القصر العينى ع طول ههههههههه*​



*صدقينى انا من كتر ما كل حاجة بعملها بتدوى فى داهية .. حاسة الداهية هتقولى خليكى و تجيلى هى دليفرى :new6:*



Michael. قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه يدوم العز
> ايووون انا لسه مشترك جديد بس بصراحه حبيت المنتدى والاعضاء جدا وحاسس انكوا اخواتى



*ربنا يخليك يارب .. طبعا انت اخونا و على راسنا كمان *



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهووووتي علي الموضوع دا هههههههه
> عجبني الاسم طبعاااااااا
> ...



*و النحمة انا وخداهم زى ماهى قيلاهم بالنص .. ماليش دعوة باى فضيحة مذكورة :fun_lol:

للعلم بس .. متتخيلييش انهم طيبيين اوى كدة يا طيبة :new6: .. مش معنى انهم بيعدو الحاجة انهم طيبيين فى الغالب بيبقو بيخططو لمصيبة بعدها :fun_lol:

منورة يا مرمر .. تابعى باقى النصايح بقا و اتعلمى كويس عايزة احضر خطوبة قريب بقا :new6:
*


إيمليــآ قال:


> *على رأيكـ دول مجرد كمليآت *:new6:
> حبيبى أنآ من عنيآ أرفعلكـ آلكتآب على بعضه pdf .. لكن أكتب دآ كله أبسلوتلى
> بس أنآ معآكى بقلبى :t17:
> 
> ...



*ياستى انا عندى الكتاب اصلا Pdf .. اخر ما ازهق هرفعه على بعضه و اخلص :fun_lol: 

عجبتنى اوى سذاجة السمكة :fun_lol: ينصر دينك يا استاذ نفيســة :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 مارس 2013)

وش فيكم خايفين من الحموات ما اقصد ان البنت تروح للعواجيز وتكشف اوراقها تمسكهن وحده وحده  (وتقول لها ياخالتي ابغي اعرس وتراني بنت اصل وفصل ابويه شاعر جدي شيخ قبيله واخويه طيار .. اعرف انظف واكنس واطبخ وشاطره في توفير الاموال وفنون الاقتصاد.. اكره الخدم واحب اعتمد على نفسي في كل شئ واني اسم الله علي مافي احد يشوفني الا ويقول فيني اشعار وقصائد..  اقدركبار السن واهل زوجي.. واخده جوائز نوبل في الطاعه  وكلمة زوجي سيف على رقبتي ان لم يقطعني قطعت نفسي به. وتراني متعلمه ومثقفه وعالمه اقتصاديه ونفسيه وفضائيه .. ونابغة زماني احفظ  صحف ابراهيم والزبور  والتوراه والانجيل والقران وتعاليم بوذا ونظرية انفجار الكون تبارك الله وين ما تحطيني ابدع... ) 

ده بئى اسلوب مباشره مو هو اللي قصدته اقصد ان تعملي وتسوي كل ذا من غير ما تقول ابغي اتزوج بالعكس اذا سالوها تنفي بشده واستنكار لكن تصر انها تنخطب كثير.. هنا العجوز راح تحس بخطر اختطفاك قريبا فتتصرف هي مع المزيون ولدها وتجيبه لك ..  صعب عليها تتمنن عليكي بولدها ماهو انتي ماطلبتيه هي اللي طلبتك

ذي طريقه تنفع مع العواجيز الغير متعلمات اللي مايعرفون خطط البنات اما لو كانت عجوز مثقفه اغسلي يدك منه.. 

وماتنفعك لو ماتعرفين مسبقا المزيون ولدها ..  ماهو مش حتشتري سمكه ماشفتهاش وماتعرفيهاش

طبعا ذي غشمر وسواليف مو من جد اتكلم ان لا زم تجربون .. عشان كل شي مقدر ومكتوب وربي كاتب رزق كل انسان وانسانه 

 لكن ليش يقولون البنت كلما تصغر كلما كانت مرغوبه
انا بئى بقول البنت كلما كبرت كلما احلوت كثير مثل الدهن القديم
او الجبن المعفن اللذيذه هههههه اجبر الخواطر

 اصطياد العرسان صارت سوالف عالميه قبل شوي كنت اقرا جريده و شفت تقرير عن وحده تعلم الانجليزيات اشلون تخطط  لاصطياد رجل .. لكن هم خططهم جريئه نوعاما ما تنفعش


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 مارس 2013)

موضوع ( *شقي *) يا ( *شقاوة *)  .

انا اعرف أمل محمود .. كاتبة مخضرمة ثورية 
لمعلوماتك : ممنوع دخول الشباب = برجاء دخول الشباب


----------



## Michael. (6 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> موضوع ( *شقي *) يا ( *شقاوة *)  .
> 
> انا اعرف أمل محمود .. كاتبة مخضرمة ثورية
> لمعلوماتك : ممنوع دخول الشباب = برجاء دخول الشباب



بالظبط ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مارس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لكن ليش يقولون البنت كلما تصغر كلما كانت مرغوبه
> انا بئى بقول البنت كلما كبرت كلما احلوت كثير مثل الدهن القديم
> او الجبن المعفن اللذيذه هههههه اجبر الخواطر



*دهن قديم و جبن معفن :smil16: الله يكرم أصلك يا اختى .. فاهمة جبر الخواطر غلط خالص انتى يا هيوف :hlp: *



REDEMPTION قال:


> لمعلوماتك : ممنوع دخول الشباب = برجاء دخول الشباب



*لمعلوماتك : مقصودة leasantr 

دة اللى بيسموه فن اختيار العنوان .. امال اجيب اكبر عدد مشاهدات ازاى يا طارق :smil16: 

منورنى بجد .. و ياريت تكمل متابعة معانا " دة لو ربنا ادانى الصحة و كملت يعنى leasantr " *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و النحمة انا وخداهم زى ماهى قيلاهم بالنص .. ماليش دعوة باى فضيحة مذكورة :fun_lol:
> **ههههههههههههههههه *:hlp:​*
> للعلم بس .. متتخيلييش انهم طيبيين اوى كدة يا طيبة :new6: .. مش معنى انهم بيعدو الحاجة انهم طيبيين فى الغالب بيبقو بيخططو لمصيبة بعدها :fun_lol:
> **ههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

اه بجد طيبين احنا 

الراجل فعلاً عبيط واقل حاجة ترضيه 

عشان تعرفوا انكو ظالميننا بس 


المهم انا في النسبة اللي بينهم يا مرمر ولا انا من اللي عايزين الضرب؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اه بجد طيبين احنا
> 
> الراجل فعلاً عبيط واقل حاجة ترضيه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه
بس فعلا انا بتكلم بجد في الحته دي نسبه كبيره 
تعرف تسايسهم وطيبين جدااااا 

طب ليه السؤال المحرج دا :t30: ههههه

لسه انا اعرفك قريب لسه لم يتم تحليل شخصيتك :smile02
​


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

اااااخ.....ماشي ماشي هتترد لك يا مرمر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اااااخ.....ماشي ماشي هتترد لك يا مرمر



ههههههههه

بتكلم بأمانه بجد لسه شخصيتك مش حللتها 

​


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

طيب يبقى حلليها قبل ما تترد لك بقى


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه يا خبر 

+ المراة غلبانة خالص خالص خالص 
اين كبريائك يا اختى الفاضلة ههههههههه

كونى انتى وكونى جميلة لنفسك انتى بردو .......


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لمعلوماتك : مقصودة leasantr *


لمعلوماتك : عارف


----------



## girgis2 (7 مارس 2013)

> *ههههههههههههههه
> مش بقصد يعدوا الحاجه ابسلوتلي :11azy:
> لولاحظتي علي مر العصور ادم بيمشي ورا حوا
> ودا سلاح لازم نتخذه في صالحنا leasantr
> ...





> ههههههههههه
> بس فعلا انا بتكلم بجد في الحته دي نسبه كبيره
> تعرف تسايسهم وطيبين جدااااا



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

يا نهار أبيض عـالكـــلام*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا نهار أبيض عـالكـــلام*​



هههههههههههههههههه
طب مش صح الكلام ولاانا غلطانه ؟:t17: هههه

وعجباني القطه دي 
دوختني ههههههه
​


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> طب مش صح الكلام ولاانا غلطانه ؟:t17: هههه
> 
> وعجباني القطه دي
> ...



طالما انا مش منهم يبقى الكلام مش صح


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طالما انا مش منهم يبقى الكلام مش صح



ههههههههههههه

ياجوني دا انت الغالي 
منهم طبعاااا :new6:
​


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ياجوني دا انت الغالي
> منهم طبعاااا :new6:
> ​



دي نتيجة التحليل طلعت اخيراً؟


----------



## girgis2 (7 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تعرف اللى بيقولو شكل للبيع ؟؟ اهو انت يا جرجس بس وقعت مع حد غلط عشان انا سيد من يشترى :fun_lol:
> 
> اخدتو ايه ؟؟ حمل 9 شهور و رضاعة سنة ونص و مرمطة و فى الاخر لو جابت بنت ولا ولد غير اللى فى دماغك تقول اخدنا ايه !!
> تنظيف و مسح و كنس و شغل فى البيت و برا البيت و تستحمل والدته و تدخلاتها و تأمير حضرته و اخواته و تقول اخدنا ايه ؟؟
> ...



*بالعكس يا شقوقو ده أنا كدة وقعت مع الحـــد الصـــح جــداً طالما هتشتري :mus13:

أنا بقول (شكل) للبيع ؟؟

ده أنـــــا غلبــــــــــان

طيب على العموم أنا هناقشك في الكلام ده وقت ما تكوني فايقة عشان (الشكـــــل) يكمل لأنه كدة ناقص وده فال مش كويس :fun_lol:
*​ 


Michael. قال:


> طيب وبالنسبه للشباب الى عاوز يصطاد  ,
> مافيش نسخه رجالى ؟؟



*لا مفيـــــش

معلش يا بني أصل الرجالة مش مهمين أوي

ده إحنا عملنا موضوع إسمه: (المصطبة الرجالي) وكونا عايزين نتكلم عن المواضيع الرجالية شوية
محدش إهتم بيها وزمانها بتقول - إني أغرق - دلوقتي وفشل الموضوع
*​


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> طب مش صح الكلام ولاانا غلطانه ؟:t17: هههه
> 
> وعجباني القطه دي
> ...



*أيوة طبعاً صح يـــا مصيبة أنتي هههههههههه

دي مش قطة
ده نمــر :t17:
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> دي نتيجة التحليل طلعت اخيراً؟



:mus13::mus13::mus13:
هي طلعت بس مش كلها :new6:
الي حد ما 30%:smil15:


رغيت كتير انا:t19: في موضوع شقاوه 
ربنا يستر ومش تزعل مني :t17:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *أيوة طبعاً صح يـــا مصيبة أنتي هههههههههه
> 
> دي مش قطة
> ده نمــر :t17:
> *​



هههههههههههه
اذا كان كدا ماااااااشي :fun_lol:

وكمان طلع نمر :new6:
​


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

30؟ طييييييب جنيتي على نفسك يا مرمر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> 30؟ طييييييب جنيتي على نفسك يا مرمر




ههههههههههههه
:t17::t17:
​


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

وبعدين تعالي هنا...مش كان فيه اسم المفروض تناديني بيه؟

انتي ناديتيني مرة وخلاص على كده؟ فين الحملة الاعلانية؟


----------



## girgis2 (7 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اذا كان كدا ماااااااشي :fun_lol:
> 
> وكمان طلع نمر :new6:
> ​



*شوفتي ؟؟

أهو طلع نمر

خافي على نفسك :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> وبعدين تعالي هنا...مش كان فيه اسم المفروض تناديني بيه؟
> 
> انتي ناديتيني مرة وخلاص على كده؟ فين الحملة الاعلانية؟



ههههههههه
اااااخ تصدق نسيت يالهووي :thnk0001:
خلاص ياحسين هنبدأ اهو الحمله الاعلانيه :giveup:
​ 


girgis2 قال:


> *شوفتي ؟؟
> 
> أهو طلع نمر
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
ولابنخاف ولابنكش :budo:
دا متعلق فوووق :smile01
​


----------



## girgis2 (7 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ولابنخاف ولابنكش :budo:
> دا متعلق فوووق :smile01
> ​



*مهو هو اللي ماسك في المروحة بــمـزاجـه

يعني ممكن ينزل في أي لحظة :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *مهو هو اللي ماسك في المروحة بــمـزاجـه
> 
> يعني ممكن ينزل في أي لحظة :fun_lol:
> *​



يالهوتي هههههههه
خلاص خوفنا خوفنا  :vava::t17:


هاااااااا ولايهمنا :nunu0000:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 مارس 2013)

كـــلام مظبــوط و جميــل
حطوه بقا في حــيز الفعـــل
:flowers:​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> 1- اول و اهم نقطة انك لازم تعرفى انك كائن فريد من نوعه .. ملكة متوّجة .. نجمة فى السما .. عشان يوصلك لازم يتعب اوى اوى اوى .. و إلا يروّح بيتهم .. آة انتى اللى بترمى السنارة و تصطادى لكن هو لازم يقطع نفسه علشان يلقط الطُعم :spor24:.
> 
> *


((إعملوا اللي إنتوا عايزينه  لكن بشياكة))
بعجرفة وتناكة وتقل زيادة عن اللزوم يبقا يفتح الله  "إحنا بردو بشر ولينا آخر"
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> كـــلام مظبــوط و جميــل
> حطوه بقا في حــيز الفعـــل
> :flowers:
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههه لا طبعًا .. الدلع و التقل حاجة و التناكة حاجة تانية خالص 

منورنى يا باشمهندس  *


----------



## WooDyy (20 مارس 2013)

الطُعم خلص ولا ايه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مارس 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> الطُعم خلص ولا ايه ؟



*لا انا اللى خلصت بعيد عنك :new6: مشغولة حبتين تلاتة كدة 

اول ما افوق هبقى ارجع تانى خدى قدامك اسبوعين تلاتة كدة *


----------



## WooDyy (20 مارس 2013)

هما يومين .. اسبوعين ايه؟

مستنى بقى :d


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مارس 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> هما يومين .. اسبوعين ايه؟
> 
> مستنى بقى :d



*انا بفكر ارفعلكم الكتاب تنطلقو انتو بقا :fun_lol:


واد يا جونى قوم نام .. شيفاك راشق تحت :new6:*


----------

